# Best place to get Sand for new arena - Aberdeenshire? Scotland?



## Spookywood (25 August 2013)

I am just in the first stages of building my very own schooling arena at home  excited! Can anyone recommend where I can get sand from locally (aberdeenshire) that would work well? I plan on phoning Fife Silica Sands tomorrow to chat costs but know that the haulage costs will be huge for that amount of sand to come up from Fife, so if I can get sand locally that will be good enough it would be a big saving that I could put towards a lovely surface (theoretically!)


----------



## Britestar (26 August 2013)

You could try Lovies, they might have what you need.


----------



## Skipadeedooda (26 August 2013)

Lovies - they don't have Silica but the do a have a good generic sand which rides well. Just advise them it's for an arena and they'll point you in the right direction.


----------



## Spookywood (26 August 2013)

Thanks, will try Lovies.  Anyone else got the sand from Lovies and have not had any problems with it?  How long have you had it down for? Worried about getting the wrong sand and having to redo the whole thing in a couple years time  Keep getting told by all the surface companies that I MUST use Equestrian Grade Silica sand or it wont work and I'm mad for using anything else.  Eeeek!


----------



## jakkibag (26 August 2013)

Lovie's can supply sand which  is 80% aprox Sillica,  The equestrian companies will of course tell you that you must use their products as they want your business, (they buy from the quarries and repackage and rename it with a huge mark up, and as you have horses therefore you must be loaded     I would say that if you are only using sand with no rubber on top then a higher %  silica  sand will be too fine up here anyway ( depending on your location and position of school) and you will spend days crying over your beautiful fine silica sand blowing away!!!


----------



## Spookywood (26 August 2013)

Thanks Jakkibag. Spoke to Lovies and they said their sharp sand is high percentage silica, although all of their sands are silica to an extent. I'm just wary as everywhere you read advises against using sharp sand! So confusing.  The price is much better and it would be great if this would work fine for me and my neds.  Planning on either getting some fibres to mix through the sand or rubber chips for the top. Does anyone have any of the local sand in their arena's?


----------



## Skipadeedooda (26 August 2013)

I used to have a generic recycled sand from a local quarry...might have been lovies (can't remember) but it rode really well. Now just getting a new school done and contractor is using a sand from Lovies (not sure what grade) but saw another school with same sand which people are really happy with. It needs to be relatively coarse sand as it doesn't compact down too much and is better at not freezing up too early in winter. Maybe speak to some locals and see what they have and how it rides etc.


----------



## Spookywood (27 August 2013)

Thanks Skipadeedooda. It's a huge saving getting it from Lovies as opposed to Fife (we are talking £2k instead of £10k!!) so your comments are reassuring thanks   Are you outting anything else down with your sand? I'm trying to decide if it's worth getting the Equestrian Supplies fibres mixed through and then a topping of rubber or just go for the rubber, or potentially flexiride.  Eeeek, so many decisions!!!


----------



## Skipadeedooda (27 August 2013)

I know there are far too many options, it's a nightmare! I'm just going with the sand initially then I'll take it from there. The plan was to put some rubber down in a couple of years once sand has bedded in but I may just end up sticking with sand only if it rides well enough. I won't be jumping on the surface for a couple of years as old boy is schooling only and youngster is only 2yrs, so I'll be interested to see what you decide. We should be finished in the next 2-3 weekends so I can take pics and find out exact grade of sand etc for you.


----------



## Spookywood (18 September 2013)

Thanks Skipadeedooda that would be great.  How is your school looking?  I've been to see a couple more recently and still no clearer on the whole sand debate :'( Have quotes in from Lovies for their 80% silica sand and also for their uniform grade 3 sand (more expensive) so think I'm going to have to go with local sand as the silica options are just too expensive due to transport.  Would be great to hear what you have used and how you are finding it.  Thanks for your help


----------



## Skipadeedooda (19 September 2013)

Hi Spookywood, school is finished and looking great. Sand has ridden really nicely so far. I'm away with work at present but home on Friday so I'll get some pics up so you can have a look and get more info on sand. I'll PM you at the weekend and if you want to come and see it you're more than welcome.


----------



## Spookywood (23 September 2013)

Thanks Skipadeedooda! Great to hear its riding well


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (2 October 2013)

Hi we have sand on ours, we got it from a contact in Scottish Water, might be worth a try as they dump old sand and might be happy to supply you. I have rubber on top and it rides really quite well.


----------

